# It Seems as Though Death Has Lost its Sting



## alwaysreforming (Mar 5, 2005)

In what way has death retained any of its sting? I think I'm becoming confused on this issue.

It is said that "death is a curse" and that even at death the victory isn't complete yet because we wait in anxious expectation for the resurrection of our bodies. However, consider this scenario:

A person dies and someone says, "Well, the Lord called him home." or "Well, I guess the Lord just wanted him there with Him."

For one thing, GOD ALREADY HAS US, even when we're here on the earth. Due to His omnipresence, we're never separated from Him.

Also, if the Lord "called him home" then obviously death IS BETTER than being alive! Something is amiss here. Death CAN'T be better than being alive because if it were, where's the "sting"?

Life has hardships, disappointments, pain, suffering, sorrow, etc. Death, for the believer, has none of these. For that reason, why isn't death qualitatively BETTER than being alive? It seems like the only sting being retained around here is LIFE! See my confusion? Help?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 5, 2005)

You have to remember that redemption means redeeming the whole person, not just the soul, but the body as well. To be with the Lord at death is wonderful, but it will be even better at the resurrection, when the curse is completely reversed and death "removed" for our bodies, and then fully glorified as the completely redeemed people God has been planning for from all eternity.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Mar 5, 2005)

(methinks it has something to do with Abraham's bosom.....)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 5, 2005)

For to me to live is Christ, and to die is gain. But if I live in the flesh, this is the fruit of my labour: yet what I shall choose I wot not. For I am in a strait betwixt two, having a desire to depart, and to be with Christ; which is far better: Nevertheless to abide in the flesh is more needful for you. And having this confidence, I know that I shall abide and continue with you all for your furtherance and joy of faith; That your rejoicing may be more abundant in Jesus Christ for me by my coming to you again. (Phillipians 1.21-26)


----------



## Areopagus (Mar 8, 2005)

Always, 

I had some of the same thoughts. I even tried asking questions on here, but got slammed. 

OSX, I tend to agree with you. Especially in light of 1 Thessalonians. 

Dustin...


----------



## alwaysreforming (Mar 8, 2005)

Perhaps death "had its sting" in the FIRST man falling, and all of us in him? I can see where, in that scenario, death (and all its associated "curses", ie. sickness) really is the curse.

But perhaps now I'm not too far off the mark in assuming that death is not relatively horrible, since for the believer at least it means and end to suffering, and the immediate presence of the Lord?

...I'm not sure if I'm beginning to get it, or falling further into error? Ah, well, such is the way of "learning".... Just when I think I have one part figured out, the bottom of something else goes... Can anyone relate? :bigsmile:


----------

